# Omega/Bvlgari Minority Report Watch



## 3Dials

I really love the watch Tom Cruise's character wears in the movie Minority Report. Oddly, it seems they took an Omega X-33 and used CGI to overlay the middle portion with the best bits, labeling it a Bvlgari. Too bad there isn't something available like this today...









(link:

__
https://flic.kr/p/37727686
)










Real watch: 









(link:

__
https://flic.kr/p/37730527
)

What do you think? I would love to have a new concept of lume with luminescent dots circling the outer rim of my dial!


----------



## gloster

I love the clear display of the countdown timer on the movie watch. I could do without the busy sub dials and the stars.


----------



## Fatpants

I'd go for the real one everyday of the week...










BTW, Omega successfully sued Bulgari for doing that. Good film though;-)


----------



## Alpha_Tango

Nice pics.. If indeed the X-33 was the base model used for the movie, I'm very surprised Omega allowed it to be _re-branded_ like that, considering Bvlgari is a rival brand, albeit in a slightly different market segment :think:


----------



## Fatpants

Alpha_Tango said:


> Nice pics.. If indeed the X-33 was the base model used for the movie, I'm very surprised Omega allowed it to be _re-branded_ like that, considering Bvlgari is a rival brand, albeit in a slightly different market segment :think:


They didn't. They sued and won.


----------



## Reno

Fatpants said:


> They didn't. They sued and won.


Hey, I didn't know that story... interesting 

I really wonder WHY on earth Bulgari would have rebadge another brand's case ? Don't you guys find it strange ? :think:

Couldn't it be a mad freelance designer's work on Bulgari's account ?... :think:
I really can't imagine an in-house designer doing such a goofy move :-d


----------



## arquitron

I re-watched Minority Report yesterday, paid attention for the first time to the watch, and took a few pics from the movie on my TV

































Happy Monday and Enjoy!


----------



## arquitron

Omega should really bring a re-interpretation of this design concept back to life...!


----------



## stockae92

I also find it funny that he kept the watch original in the pool scene.

Credit: Minority Report (2002) | Watches in Movies


----------



## ras47

The Samsung Galaxy Gear watch has a face available called MD83 that looks like this.


----------



## arquitron

Sure does


----------



## rodia77

ras47 said:


> The Samsung Galaxy Gear watch has a face available called MD83 that looks like this.
> View attachment 15342256


I see no use for it without 'time to termination', though.


----------



## FROG

The irony of Omega suing Bulgari is that, in the future, smartwatches offers faces that mimic those from other manufacturers. How little did they know…

Minority Report really did predict the future in so many ways…


----------



## Hyster

Interestingly, it looks like Colin Farrell's character is actually wearing a Bvulgari.


----------

